# 901 Based Liberty?



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I asked this under a different topic in the Dev section, but figured I'd repost here too. 

**I know that there is a 901 "compatible" version of Liberty out, but I was still having problems with the disappearing apps, and buggy performance with it. Has anyone heard about a 901 "based" liberty in the makings? I'm running the 901 based Eclipse, but battery life is crummy compared to Liberty pre-901, and customization on eclipse also leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

No. They only do builds on offical OTA's.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Id say we probably wont see another liberty for the bionic for a long while. Everyone is to busy with the nexus.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Bummer, jrummy and the rest of the Liberty team really did a great job with the old build.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

